# Talk me into it....



## MelBay (Dec 26, 2012)

DH has "The Caribbean" on his bucket list.  It's not on mine at all, seriously, and I don't know why.  

I tried planning a trip earlier this year, and airfare & travel from the Midwest seemed to be a bit of a pain.  I wasn't impressed with the RCI availability there, and I don't look forward to driving on the wrong side of the road.  Whaaaa.... Poor me.

Part of the problem is that I don't know where to focus my search.  I'd love to be able to tell DH to just plan the whole thing and tell me when to pack, but he has some post chemo cognitive issues, so having him do the organizing just isn't an option.

I know I sound whiney, so forgive me.   I just need a few tips to get me started.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 26, 2012)

We live in Midwest and love convenience of the Caribbean compared to or other fave destination Hawaii. My bucket list includes almost all Carib islands. They are all so different but generally offer good weather, food and gorgeous blue water. My faves have been Aruba, Grand Cayman, St Martin, St Thomas (easy acces to St John), and recently added Bahamas to the list since I recently returned from Atlantis. What do you like to do on vacation? Perhaps  tuggers can help you find right island.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 26, 2012)

Have you considered a Caribbean cruise?  We did one a few weeks ago and absolutely loved it. We got to experience four very different ports of call and had a really wonderful time.


----------



## MelBay (Dec 26, 2012)

We have considered a cruise, but now the kids (20-something single sons) want to go with us, and I'm not sure the cruise thing would be for them.

I like the idea of them going, they can kind of help me keep an eye on their dad, and they wouldn't have a problem being our driver for the week.

We all love lots of beach time, adult beverages, soaking up the sun, sight-seeing, shopping, and the boys would want to do anything adventurous like rock-climbing, snorkeling, etc.


----------



## Krteczech (Dec 26, 2012)

*St. Maarten??*

We come from Midwest every year to celebrate Christmas and sometimes also New Year on St Maarten. SunCountry hometown airlines fly from Minneapolis till end on March. Try it, you may enjoy it as much as we do. 
I am typing this on my balcony under full moon....


----------



## amycurl (Dec 26, 2012)

I think y'all might really like Aruba. There's lots of good adventure-type stuff for the guys, and some nightlife, too. But beautiful beaches and a relaxed, friendly atmosphere without the extreme gap between tourists and impoverished locals that you find on many other Caribbean islands (and, thus, little or none of the "hustling" that I've experience on every other island.) Your sons would probably love the Jeep tours and the snorkeling/diving trips. The island is also one of the premier windsurfing destinations in the world. 

/Aruba Tourism Blurb


----------



## lprstn (Dec 26, 2012)

I really suggest the cruise. We've done the cruise with the family many times and found it's a great way to experience the Caribbean while everyone has fun on the cruise.

But if that's not for you,

I stayed at and enjoyed ARUBA and GRAND CAYMANS the most for a relaxing vacation with plenty to do.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 26, 2012)

MelBay said:


> DH has "The Caribbean" on his bucket list.  It's not on mine at all, seriously, and I don't know why.
> 
> I tried planning a trip earlier this year, and airfare & travel from the Midwest seemed to be a bit of a pain.  I wasn't impressed with the RCI availability there, and I don't look forward to driving on the wrong side of the road.  Whaaaa.... Poor me.
> 
> ...



A Southern Caribbean cruise out of Puerto Rico would give you a good taste of the Caribbean.  Check out:

http://www.cruisecritic.com/


If your looking for a TS exchange, check-out Puerto Rico, which is part of the USA.  Old San Juan is cool with the two forts, 

http://www.nps.gov/nr/twhp/wwwlps/lessons/60sanjuan/60sanjuan.htm


old streets made from ship ballast, spiny lobster (yum), good restaurants, etc.  They have beaches. You can tour the Bacardi Rum Plant. 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...s-Bacardi_Rum_Plant-San_Juan_Puerto_Rico.html

And they even have a rain forest.  

http://www.elyunque.com/about.html

Again, check out cruise critic for for ideas and pictures.


Or best yet, take the Southern Caribbean cruise AND spend spend a week in Puerto Rico to explore.  


There are cheap flights from Florida to Puerto Rico. Check out Jet Blue with $89 flights.  I find it the lest expensive Caribbean island to fly to, a lot less than St Thomas or Aruba.


----------



## Conan (Dec 27, 2012)

Cruises aren't for everybody - - you spend a lot of time on the ship, and a lot of that time you spend in the dining room.

The three Caribbean islands I'd choose from as a start would be:

Grand Cayman - - British character, very little poverty, best snorkeling and diving.  Most timeshares are on the east end which is the quiet side (fewer tourists and also fewer restaurants and activities; rougher water).  Personally we prefer the west end (Seven Mile Beach).

St. Martin - - More foreign (French or Dutch) compared to the other two. Also more poverty, worse roads.  Local people I think are friendlier to tourists compared to the other islands. All but one of the timeshares are on the Dutch side.  The French side has better, more expensive food and some famous beaches where be aware you will see some nudity.

Aruba - - Least foreign (many American tourists; the same chain restaurant brands you have at home), best climate (least chance of rain or storm).  Some people like it best; others avoid it.  Maybe less risk of petty crime than St. Martin, but our camera was stolen off the beach in Aruba.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 27, 2012)

Conan said:


> Cruises aren't for everybody (Don't know until you try) - - you spend a lot of time on the ship, and a lot of that time you spend in the dining room.
> 
> The three Caribbean islands I'd choose from as a start would be:
> 
> ...



Grand Cayman is OK as a cruise stop.  OK for a couple day stay. BUT, a whole seek on Grand Cayman = Boring.   Plus the airfare is high, compared to San Juan, St Thomas, Aruba, Hawaii (cheapest from Las Vegas, < $500 RT).


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 27, 2012)

St John for the great beaches but it is small and much of island is national park, we love it but need to be people who like that type of vacation
Or British virgin islands also small, lots of sailing again what we enjoy


----------



## siesta (Dec 27, 2012)

Good flights out of larger Midwest airports to Aruba, alot of nonstops and a good price. Driving is on "normal" side of road and its typically sunny, dry, and windy. Also usually good availability thru rci like costa linda, aruba beach club, casa del mar and divi resorts, Also occidental if you like AI's


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 27, 2012)

I would also suggest Aruba.  We have been going annually, weeks 51 and 52 since 1988.  My sons have grown up there. Our 30 year old son is currently with us and he's having a wonderful time.  I think your whole family will enjoy it.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 27, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> I would also suggest Aruba.  We have been going annually, weeks 51 and 52 since 1988.  My sons have grown up there. Our 30 year old son is currently with us and he's having a wonderful time.  I think your whole family will enjoy it.



25 Years of Aruba.  Wow, quite impressive.


----------



## TravlGrl (Dec 31, 2012)

I also recommend a Caribbean cruise.  We've cruised 19 times (11 of those have been to the Caribbean), but also love land travel so we can spend several days in one location.  Cruising would be a great way for your hubby to get a taste of the Caribbean while providing a lot of adventure excursions for your 20-something kids.  Find a port-intensive itinerary (5 ports on a 7-day cruise) and you'll all get to see several islands.  Everyone wins.

My favorite Caribbean island is Aruba.  We've stayed at the Hyatt and the Manchebo Beach Resort.  They are on two different parts of the island.  The Hyatt is near more of the touristy stuff on Palm Beach, with a lot to do.  Manchebo Beach is on Eagle Beach where the low rise buildings are, and a more relaxing area of the island.  Like others have said, you won't find hustlers/hagglers on Aruba like you will some of the other islands.

Whether you choose a cruise or you choose a Caribbean island, I doubt you can make a wrong choice.  Both options are fun, relaxing, and adventurous in their own ways.  Happy sailing or happy land traveling!


----------



## sun&fun (Dec 31, 2012)

Another vote for Aruba for a first Caribbean trip. We've gone 2x a year for the past 12 years and still love it.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 1, 2013)

We fell in love with Aruba on our first S. Caribbean cruise, and have been going twice a year for the past several years. Lots of twenty and even thirty-somethings who have been traveling there with their parents for years and look forward to going back every year, so there would be plenty for your sons to do.


----------



## momeason (Jan 2, 2013)

lprstn said:


> I really suggest the cruise. We've done the cruise with the family many times and found it's a great way to experience the Caribbean while everyone has fun on the cruise.
> 
> But if that's not for you,
> 
> I stayed at and enjoyed ARUBA and GRAND CAYMANS the most for a relaxing vacation with plenty to do.



I do not find Aruba as pretty as some of the other islands. I love cruising and my kids loved it also. As long as you do Royal Caribbean or Celebrity and stay away from an old people's line, your 20 somethings will love it.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the Caribbean!

Airfare can vary an extreme amount depending on which island you are traveling to. Because I love all of the islands, I start with airfare.

I open the timeshare exchange company that I am using, see what the availability is, then go to the airline website and check airfare for the island and times available. I use the airline "hold" option, and continue to compare TS availability versus airfare. Once I find a good match, I then book the timeshare, then go back and purchase the airfare. 

I have done this since I booked Turks and Caicos because I was so excited and discovered that the airfare was $1K more PER PERSON that the Bahamas. 

I haven't been to a lot of the islands. Just general impressions:
Aruba, dry and desert-like, very friendly people, 
Curacao - also dry, but not quite as desert-like. Lovely Dutch feeling to the island. Great diving. Friendly people. Much less poverty than many of the islands.
Jamaica - I no longer feel safe there
Barbados - well developed, friendly, safe
Puerto Rico - older feel to the island, great snorkeling and scuba diving
Turks and Caicos - seems like an upscale resort island - the water is beautifully clear and turquoise. The water is stunning. And is home to my all time favorite dive "Spanish Anchor."
Bahamas - varies depending on the city Nassau/Paradise Island are highly developed tourist destimations (where Atlantis is), Freeport is more industrial. the whole place seems extremely expensive.

Some of the islands are extremely impoverished. Some are very upscale Some are mixed. 

I think that it is important to bring money into the more poverty stricken islands, but I am not willing to go if I feel unsafe. For the land, I always loved Jamaica. It is very tropical, the beaches are lovely. But I have not been in many years because of the safety issues. 

At the other end of the spectrum, I don't care to go to some place like St. Barts because I do not feel comfortable with tourists who are so obviously more wealthy than I am. 

I still love the Caribbean and I am anxious to go back.

elaine


----------



## Janette (Jan 2, 2013)

Headed to St. Thomas Sat for 24 nights at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove. This is our third January on St. Thomas. We are leaving HHI to go so we are a little nuts, but it is warmer. We are beach bums in our 60's and look forward to relaxing after wonderful fall and holidays. We eat in for just about all our meals as it isn't hard to feed two people. Swim, read, snorkle, meet new friends, watch cruise ships come and go, watch sun set from balcony and do the same thing the next day.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 3, 2013)

I focus on the easier places to get to and then go from there.  I really want to go to Phuket, but the 30 plus hours of travelling pushes it down the list.  That is an extreme example, but for me, there are few direct flights to the Caribean and places like St. Marteen are 21 hour flights with layovers in NYC, Toronto, Atlanta or other parts.  Maybe when Orlando, Vegas and Mexico get boring i'll have to expand my searches, but an 8 day vacation with two 20+ hours of travel is not my idea of relaxing...Or I could move....


----------



## Sullco2 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Counter-intuitive suggestion*

Cabarete, Dominican Republic

Your sons will love the sporty, beach town with lovely athletic women from around the world.

Book at Velero Beach Resort and you will get a condo for the family at the best place in town.  Literally on the beach with beautiful grounds and fine service.  The town of Cabarete is completely strollable with multiple international and affordable restaurants. Night life for your sons--big time.

If you book in mid-winter look into attending a Dominican League baseball game in Santiago.  Major league players and a fascinating experience.

Fly into Puerto Plata and Cabarete is twenty minutes away.

Don't believe the nonsense about safety issues.  The Dominican people are warm, sweet, and friendly.  Okay--those that are criminals are not--but I guess you can say the same thing about the American population.


----------

